# الزواج من المســــــلمين..



## kittyy (23 يناير 2006)

*الزواج من المســــــلمين..*



> أختى فى المسيح...
> سلام و نعمه
> كثر الكلام فى مصر عن إختطاف البنات المسيحيات و أسلمتهن. شئ محزن بل و مفزع حقا. ولكن كثرت الإدعاءات أيضا أن إسلام البنات هو يتم بإرادتهن و بدون أى ضغط. بل قرأت تعليقا من فتاه قبطيه تزعم أن فتيات مسيحيات يجدن الامان فى الزواج من المسلم. و هذا هو ما أردت أن أتكلم عنه.
> أولا: الموضوع مش موضوع تعصب دينى. لا يوجد حق رده فى المسيحيه و السيد المسيح لم يرغم أحد أبدا أن يؤمن به. فإذا كان بإرادتك الإسلام فعلا فليكن ذلك بناء على إقتناع شخصى بهذه العقيده.
> ...


 
http://neferteeti.blogspot.com/2005/12/blog-post.html

----------------------------------------------------------------


*بنـات كتير دلوقتى بقت بتصدق الأوهـام وتعيش فيها بسهولـه جدا. والشيطان حيله وألاعيبه كتيره ه ه ه.. *
*ماتعرفوش أزاى الولد المسلم بيدخل على البنت من دول بالرومانسية والحب والحنية والرقة اللى مابنشوفهاش إلا فى أفلام السيما. وساعتها البنت بتحس كأنها طلعلها جناحات وطايره فى السما السبعتاشر. وبعد فترة كدا بيحصل حاجة من الأتنين:*
*ياأما ما بيقدرش يتصنع عكس حقيقته فتره طويله ويجى بعد شوية كدا تلاقيه أتحول بقى شخص تانى خـالص. وتلاقى البلاوى كلها طلعت بس بعد أيه. بعد ما تكون البنت من دول ياعينى أدبست فيه خلاص حتى ولو بالمشاعر القوية والتعود والعشرة والكلام دا. *


*ياأما بيكون نفسه طويل شوية وبيصبر لحد ما يضحك عليها لحد الأخر وتتحول عن المسيح تماما ودا طبعا بيكون على خطوات :- *

*أول خطوة للتحول دا بيبقى عن طريق أنه يعيشها فى الوهــم شوية ويبنى لها قصور على السحاب ويحكيلها عن الحياة الخرافيه الحالمة اللى ممكن يعيشوها لو أتجوزوا بعض. وممكن يسمى لها العيــال كمان. ودا طبعا بيكون فى وقت معين حلم أى بنت أن حبيبها يكلمها عن البيت والحب والحنية والأطفال. وتبتدى تحلم وتسرح وتتمنى. *
*تانى خطوة الجواز ويقنعها ويقولها ياحبيبتى كل واحد على دين أهله أنتى اللى تهمينى أنا بحبك أنتى مش مهم أنتى مسيحية ولا مسلمة. دا أنتى لو بوذية حتى كنت هحبك برضه إلى أخره من الكلام اللى يطير أى شوية عقل فى البنت - دا لو كان عندها أساسا. وطبعـــا البيه مش خسران حاجــــة خالص. يعنى ولاده هيطلعوا مسلمين وهوا لو حب يتجوز عليها واحدة تانية مسلمة زيه هيتجوز مافيش مشاكل. وهيا مش هتاخد منه حاجة ولا من ميراثه حاجة لو مات وهيا على دينها المسيحى حسب القانون إلا لو أسلمت فقط يحق لها الميراث فيه. لأ والعملية دى بالنسبه ليه هيدخل بيها الجنه حــدف.*
*يعنى العملية بالنسبه له لُقطـه من كله كسبان دنيا وأخره من وجهة نظره. فليه لأ ؟ لو كلهم فكروا كدا يبقى العيب مش عليهم. العيب من عندنا أحنا. من عند بناتنا أحنا. وضعف تمسكهم بالمسيح.*

*مش مشكله أن الواحدة مشاعرها تروح ناحية أنسان غلط. ودا بيحصل لكل الناس فى فترة معينه ((المراهقة)) وأحيانا دا بيحصل كمان وهما كبار نتيجة ظروف معينه فى حياتهم تخليهم يندفعوا بمشاعرهم ناحية أنسان معين بدون قصد. لكن الغلط بقى أنها ما تفوقش لنفسها بسرعة وتفكر بعقلها وبالمسيح اللى جواها وتفضل تستمر فى الغلطـ لحد ما يقع المحظور. *


*والبنات اللى بيحصلهم كدا دول بيدخلوا واحدة واحدة وتدريجى فى الموضوع دا مش مرة واحدة. يعنى العملية بتبتدى بعاطفة بسيطة تجاه هذا المسلم. وتسيب نفسها ومشاعرها دى وتقول لنفسها أنا مستحيل هبعد عن دينى أو عن المسيح لكن مشاعرى دى غصب عنى وتقنع نفسها بكدا. ودى أخطر جملة خادعة ممكن تتقال: أنا بحبه لكن مش هسيب دينى عشانه طبعا.. وبعد فترة معينه ومن غير ما تحس ومن غير ما يكون فيه تواجد للمسيح فى حياتها ودا طبعا نتيجة أنهم مش بيروحوا الكنيسة سوا أو بيتكلموا مع بعض عن المسيح والأسرة المقدسة بتبتدى هيا تنسى الكلام دا وتتأثر بكلامه. واحنا عارفين طبعا أنهم مش فالحين بس إلا فى والكلام عن الإسلام بتاعهم. والمسيح قال أن المعاشرات الرديئة تفُسد المعاشرات الجيدة . يعنى واحدة واحدة هتلاقيها بقت مسيحية مموهــة كدا ومالهاش ملامح محددة لحد ما يحصل القضاء النهائى على كل معنى للمسيحية والمسيح جواها.. *

*أرجع وأقولها تانى العيب من عندنا أحنا. من عند بناتنا أحنا. وضعف تمسكهم بالمسيح. *
*والأهم هو ضعف توعيتهم من الصغر وتعريفهم بالبلاوى اللى بتحصل حواليهم عشان ياخدوا بالهم . والكلام دا لازم يكون من الصغر. ماينفعش نظام بعد ما شاب يودوه الكُتاب لأن البنية هتكون ساعتها ضعيفه وغير مؤسسه بشكل سليم ومُعرضة للخطر.. *

*والمفروض كل أب وأم يهتموا بتنمية الجانب الدينى فى أولادهم من وهما صغيرين ومايسيبوش كل الحمل والعبء على الكنيسة وفاكرين أنها لوحدها كفاية. *


*دا أنا كان ليا واحدة جارتى ربنا يمسيها بالخير . كانت بتعمل وقت كل يوم لدراسة الكتاب المقدس فى البيت. ووقت تانى للخلوه وقراءة الكتاب المقدس والصلاه. وكان عندها ولدين وبنت. ودلوقتى ربنا يباركهم بجد فعلا كل كلمة بتخرج من لسان أى حد فيهم بتكون حكمة ومصدرها الكتاب المقدس. وفيهم كمية هدوء وسلام أتمنى لكل الناس تكون عندهم لأن الدنيا ساعتها هتبقى حلوة أوى.*


*ولازم كل بنت تفكر فى حاجة مهمة أوى أوى . وهيا إن الحــب الأقوى لازم يكون الأول لمن خلق لنا القلوب. يعنى هو من علمنا كيف يكون الحب وأحبنا أولا ومنحنا الحياة ومات من أجلنا. من نجرحه وهو يصفح عنا .من نعصاه وهو يرعانا ويهتم بنا. من نُهينه وهو يباركنا. عشان كدا لازم نحاول نعطى له أولا الحب قبل أن نعطى منه لأى أنسان أخر. **ونطيع كلامه ونحبه أكثر من أى أنسان أخر بل وأكثر من أنفسنا لأنه هو الوحيد الذى يستحق كل الحب والطاعة. *


*ولننتبه جيدا .. أن رحمة الله هذه بنــا لأنه يحبنا . ولكنــــه عـــادل مُــؤدب . إذا نسيناه وتمادينا فى الخطية ولم نلتفت اليه وألى كلامه لن نجد أبدا ولن نعرف طعما للراحة ولا البركة ولا النعمة والسلام فى حياتنـــــا لأننا سنكون فقدنــــا مانح هذه كلها لنا وأخرجناه من حياتنا وقلوبنا بعصياننا..*


----------



## blackguitar (23 يناير 2006)

*كلام جميل اوى يا كوكى 
وزى مانتى قلتى من الواضح ان العيب عندنا احنا
لازم من البدايه نزرع فبناتنا وولادنا محبه يسوع المسيح
يبقى هو اللى فالقلب ومنسمحش لاى حاجه تزعله
الموضوع ده مفروض يعمله جهتين
اولا البيت لازم يعودوا بناتهم على الصراحه التامه من غير خوف علشان كل حاجه يعرفوها برضى الاولاد
وكمان لازم يعلموهم محبه ربنا وخطورة تركه اللى بتودى للهلاك الابدى 
ثانيا الكنيسه لازم تحتضن ابنائها منذ الولاده حتى الشيخوخه وكل سن باسلوبه
لازم ربنا يسكن فقلبنا عشان عدو الخير يخاف ويجرى مننا*


----------



## bolbol (23 يناير 2006)

اللعب علي البعد النفسي للانسان و أثارة البنت عاطفيا في ظل بعدها عن الكنيسة بيخليها هدف سهل في مجتمع قبلي و ذكوري مريض بمعاملة البنت كشئ يمتلك.
اخطر شئ لما تبتز البنت اخلاقيا بسبب سقطة و ده بيبين مدي الانحلال الاخلاقي لمروجي الدعوة اللي بياخدوا فلسوهم من جزيرة المعيز قصدي السعودية.


----------



## ma7aba (23 يناير 2006)

نقطة هامة من تتزوج من مسلم ولا تشهر إسلامها محرومة من الورثة ومن الأولاد أي يكافئونك أختي العزيزة بحرمانك ورميك بالشارع ممنوعة من كل شيء إن توفى من بعتي المسيح من أجله


----------



## artamisss (23 يناير 2006)

الموضوع جميل جدا  بس انا عاوزة اقول حاجه بقى 
البنات اللى بيحولوا الناحيه التانيه  لاعن اقتناع ولا نيله  والاخت كيتى بتتسائل  الولد المسلم بيعملها ايه علشان يخليهاتحول 
 كلمافى الموضوع  انه بيعمل اللى معرفش المسيحى يعمله  واللى هو ببساطه وابسط حقوق الانسان  الشغل والفلوس اللى يجوزها بيها والشقه اللى يقعدوا فيها  ادى اللى المسلم بيعمله 
بالاضاافه بقى الى ما اسميه انا شخصيا  سيحااااااااااااان المخ او المخ الطاقق  عند بناتنا 
وبعدين احنا لو نلاحظ هانلاقى  ان البنات اللى بيحولوا من الاوساط الفقيرة نسبيا  واللى حتى لو وصلتها  لها الخدمه ماتبقاش خدمه للاسف وانا بتاسف مش على حال ولادنا بس اليوم بل وعلى حال خدام المسيح ايضا 
صحيح  رب المجد قالها :الحصاااااااد كثيييييير ولكن الفعله قليلون


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2006)

طبعا يجب التعريف اولا ان الموضوع ليس له علاقة بكره المسلمين او حقد عليهم, لكن الموضوع اكبر من هيك بكثير, اذ المسألة تصل الى مستوى الحفاظ على ايمان بناتنا و عدم خسارتهم بسبب فاشل.... سبب من الاسباب ان البنات لا يعرفون ان الزواج من غير المؤمنين غير مقبول, فالانسان يكذب على نفسه بعض الاحيان و يقول استطيع كسبه للمسيح بعد الزواج, لكن هذا مرفوظ تماما, اذ لا يجب ان يكون لنا نير مع الظلمة,,,

لكن دعونا ننظر الى الموضوع من الجهة الاخرى, في بنات كثير محافظة على نفسها و ايمانها و اتمنى ان هؤلاء يكونون قدوة للبقية,,,


سلام و نعمة


----------



## استفانوس (23 يناير 2006)

الرب يباركك يااخي روك


----------



## انسانية (26 يناير 2006)

بالنسبة لي

رح ادخل شوي لاشياء تانية

انا صح مسلمة..وان شالله رح ارتبط بمسلم..لان حرام عندنا اننا نتزوج من غير المسلم

بس مثلا لو افترضنا انه حلال

ما رح ارضى

لان الاختلاف شاسع

او حتى مثلا لو كان بمذهب تاني مثلا الشيعة

واعتقد حتى انتم لو زوجتم بناتكم ليهودي او مسلم رح تصير مشاكل..بسبب الاختلاف

شكرا عالموضوع

اتمنى انكم ما تخلوا ردي باب لموضوع جديد


----------



## kittyy (26 يناير 2006)

*شكرا أخواتى على تعليقاتكم ..*

شكرا ليكم ياشباب على مروركــم .. وفعلا أنا أعتبر هــذا الموضوع على درجة كبيرة جدا من الأهمية .. 


*black* .. شكرا عزيزى على تعليقك وأحب أزود عليه أنه صحيح زى ما قلت يجب ان نزرع فى بناتنا وولادنا محبة يسوع المسيح بالطريقة المناسبة.. وهذا هو الأهم .. الطـــريقة المناسبة .. وأننا ناخد بالنا أن دور الأسرة فى هــذا الموضوع يفوق بكثير دور الكنيسة كمان . احنا بنروح الكنيسة كام ساعة ونروح لكن فى البيت عايشين كل حياتنا فيه بالكامل. يعنى ملاحظة الوالدين لأبنائهم وتنمية الأخلاق المسيحية فيهم والحرص الشديد والتركيز على ملاحظة سلوكهم وتوعيتهم بشكل مستمر ودائم دا الشىء اللى يخرج لنا جيل صحيح. شباب مسيحية قوية تقف فى مواجهة كل المغريات والضغوطات التى تواجهها..


وفعلا كلامك عين العقل . فعلا تعويد الأبناء وليس البنات فقط على الصراحة التامة هو من أحد النقط الأساسية فى التربية السليمة. فإذا لم تكن هنـاك صراحة من الأبناء لأسرتهم هيكون فيه أنفصال عنهم وعدم ترابط..


ربنا يبارك حياتك ياعزيزى *black* . وتحياتى إليك وأحتراماتى.. :new5: 
_________________ 


نبيــــل بـاشا .. أيه النور دا كله . شكرا لمرورك الغالى .. 



وفعلا . اللعب على البعد النفسى دا يعتبر دهــاء شديد جدا . بس خلى بالك . البعد النفسى دا هما مش بيستخدموه على البنت لوحدها بس . هما بستخدموه على البنت وعلى الولد كمان . يعنى النظام متعارف عليه فبالنسبة للبنت فهو عامل العاطفة واللعب على هذا الوتر بيكون هوا أهم العوامل اللى تجيب الرجلين فى الخيه لأن البنت بطبعها بتكون حالمة دائما بالحياة الجديدة مع حبيبها وشريك حياتها مهما وصلت لمراكز وحققت من نجاحات . بيفضل هذا الطيف برضه ملازما لها تحلم به وتتمنى فى كل لحظة العثور على شريك حياتها الذى سيروى مشاعرها ويعطيها الحب والرعاية والحماية. ودا طبعا بيكون العامل الأساسى أو الوتر الأساسى اللى بيتلعب عليه.

أما بالنسبة للولد فبيكون فيه أكثر من عامل وكل شاب على حسب ظروفه . فهناك الظروف الأجتماعية وضأله المستوى الفكرى لشاب معين تجعله يعيش كالجاهل الذى يسمع ويصدق كل ما يقال بدون قدرة على البحث والتأكد من الصدق أو عدمه فى ما يقال له .

وهناك الظروف العاطفية ايضا . فالشاب أنسان وهناك جانب من هذا الأنسان يبحث دائما عن شريكة الحياة التى ستسعده وتوفر له الحب والبيت السعيد. ولو حظة جابه مع واحدة مسلمة مثلا . هيلاقيها بتقوله ياأما تسلم ياأما باى باى .. وساعتها بيكون تأثير عاطفته تجاهها بينسيه كل حاجة تانية بما فيها دينه للأسف . ومش بيشوف حاجة مهمة جدا . وهيا انه هوا ضحى بدينه اللى هوا أغلى حاجة عنده عشان واحدة قالتله أنا مش هسيب دينى عشانك او عشان اى حد . يعنى هيا بتحب دينها وألهها أكثر منه ومن اللى يتشددله. بس هوا مش بياخد باله من كدا اساسا ودا بيكون منتهى الغباء منه أنه يبيع الغالى عشان الرخيص.

وفيه برضه الظروف المادية. ودى بتكون الوتر الأهم بالنسبة للشاب زى ما العاطفة هى الوتر الأهم بالنسبة للبنت . فالظروف المادية بالنسبة للولد هيا الحياة القادمة والمستقبل . يعمل ايه شاب معندوش فلوس يعيش منها ولا يفتح بيت . ولا شغل يصرف منه على نفسه او يقدر يحقق بيه حقه فى الحياه زيه زى باقى الناس . يعمل ايه يعنى . فى اللحظة دى بيكون الدخول من الباب دا ليه هوا الضربة القاضية.
فعلا . اللعب على عامل البعد النفسى وأوتار الظروف المحيطة بالأنسان بيجيب نتيجة بنسبة 100% . 

ميرسى يانبيل وربنا يباركك .. :new5: 
________________

محبة . اسمك حلو أوى . فعلا أجمل أسم وصفه . وكما قال الكتاب إن كنا نفعل كل شىء ولنا جميع الإسرار وليست لنا محبة فلسنا شيئا.. فالمحبة هى أجمل البذور التى زرعها فينا السيد المسيح له كل المجد. 

وفعلا ما قلتى صحيح قانونا. إن من تتزوج بمسلم وهى على ديانتها الغير مسلمة مثله تُـحرم من أى حق من حقوقها كزوجة . فليس لها شيئا بعد موته . وهــذا إن دل يدل على كــم نحن رخاص الثمن بالنسبة لهــم . يأخذ الرجل كل الحقوق كلها لأنه مسلم ويحرم أمرأته من كل حقوقها ويسلبها كل شىء حتى أولادها الذى يجبرها على تربيتهم على دينه وأسلامه .. ليجعلها تشعر بالمذلة والهــوان لمجرد أنها على معتقد غيره .. فعلا قمة العدل والسماحة.

ربنا يباركك اخى او اختى محبه.. :new5: 
_______________

عزيزتى *artamisss* شكرا حبيبتى على مرورك . ولكن أنا ما كنتش بقول فى كلامى ان الولد المسلم بيعمل كدا عشان يخلى البنت المسيحية تغير دينها. أنا قلت أنه بيعمل كدا لأنــــــه هوا مش خســران أى حاجة بل على العكس . هوا كسبان كل حاجة. كسبان ست وأولاد والجنه . ومش هيتحرم من باقى حقوقه الأسلامية يعنى برضه يقدر يتجوز عليها واحدة واتنين وتلاتة كمان . ويقدر كمان يمارس حقة الشرعى ويطلقها عادى يعنى ايه المشكلة. 



بس أختلف معاكى اختى أن المسلمين بيعملوا اللى المسيحيين مش بيعرفوا يعملوه. لأ حبيبتى . لأن فيه مسيحى ممكن يحب مسلمة وهيا تحبه أوى برضه بس اللى بيحصل انها بتقف تقوله ماينفعش لأنك مسيحى . لو كنت مسلم كان ياريت وتأثر عليه وتخليه يغير دينه عشان يتجوزها وساعتها مش هنقول انه يقدر يعمل اللى المسلم مايقدرش يعمله .. 

الفكرة فكرة مبدأ . وعلى فكرة كمان . شغل ايه وفلوس ايه بلا خيبة . دول شحاتين . ياحبيبتى بلدك الأسلامية عايشة على المعونات الخارجية من بلاد الأمريكان والفرنجة ويرجعوا يسموهم كفرة. بتديهم معونات فلوس وأكل وقمح وتكنولوجيا .. واللى فيهم طلعوا عدلين وفلته كدا ناس يتعدوا على الصوابع . ياأما الحرامية الكبار .. أما البلد دى لو ماكانتش إسلامية كان الوضع أختلف تماما. 

وفى النهاية القصة مش قصة فقر بس وواحد مسلم بيقدر يوفر شغل او فلوس او شقة للبنت عشان يتجوزها فالفقر عامل من وسط عوامل تانية اكبر منها كمان . .لأن فيه كتير مسلمين متنصرين برضه ستات ورجاله . ومش الفلوس والأغراءات هيا اللى بتخليهم يتنصروا .. الفكرة فى عدم وجود تأسيس سليم لناس كتيرة وتثبيتهم فى المسيح والكنيسة وتنمية روح المسيحية داخلهم بالشكل الكافى لحمايتهم من الأخطار الشرسة دى..

ومعاكى حق اختى فعلا فى الرثاء على حال الخدمة والخــــدام. أنا كمان أشاركك فى الرثاء على حالهم . لقد تضاءلت الخدمة بشكل كبير جدا . وفعلا أصبح الفعله قليلون . 
ولا تنسى إن من يصبر للمنتهى فهذا يخلص..

شكرا لكى اختى العزيزة على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك.. :new5: 
_____________________________________ 

*My Rock* بـــاشا .. احنا نعلق الزينه إن حضرتك شرفت موضوعنا المتواضع . فعلا معاك حق . ودا قدام عينى . فعلا البنات عندنا مش فاهمين الحتة دى كويس . مش عارفين إن الجواز من غير المسيحى غير مقبول . لأن عندنا فى المسيحية الزواج هو شركة مقدسة مش بين الراجل والست . لكن الزواج هو شركة مقدسة بين الرجل والست الذين يصبحون جسدا واحدا وبين المسيح . يعنى لازم يكون فيه بركة من المسيح لهذا الزواج عشان يكون فيه حياة مقدسة مباركة . مش حياة كلها دنيويات . وغلط جدا كما تقول ان الواحد يعتقد ان بالزواج قد تستطيع كسب أنسان للمسيح . لأن قرار الجواز نفسه لازم يكون بعد مباركة الروح القدس . وكما قلت بالظبط . لا يجب ان يكون لنا نير مع الظلمة. 

وايضا قد قال السيد المسيح له كل المجد " :new5: انا هو نور العالم .من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة :new5: "

شرفتنى ياعزيزى *My Rock* .. :give_rose
__________________


الأخت العزيزة فى الأنسانية . أنسانية


شكرا عزيزتى على تعليقك الجميل :08: . ولكنك بدون قصد شهدتى وانت شاهد من اهلها..

ولى سؤال لكى حبيبتى.. لماذا حرام عندكم بالنسبة للمرأه فقط الزواج بغير المسلم ؟ ومسموح للرجال بهذا ومن فعلها أول شخص كان محمد نبى الأسلام ؟ :smil13: 

إذا أجبتى على هــذا السؤال ستعرفى جيدا أن الهدف الإسلامى لزواج الرجل المسلم من المرأة غير المسلمة هو إحــلال أموال ونساء النصارى للمسلمين. لأن المسلم سيكون هوا الرابح لكل شىء وهى الخسرانه لكل شىء .. إلا ترين معى إن الله فى الإسلام غير عادل تماما . وأنه ميز الرجل فى كل شىء عن المرأه ..

ياعزيزتى صدقينى . منكم الكثيرون لا يعلمون أشياءا كثيرة عن الظلم الإسلامى . ومن يعرفه يتعامى عنه ويُغمض عينيه لأنه ما باليد حيله فإنه إن عرف الوجة الحقيقى للأسلام وأعترض عليه لن يستطيع الخروج منه فى كل الأحوال لأن هنـــاك من يقف بالخنجر أو المسدس خارج الباب ليقتله تنفيذا وتطبيقا لشرع الإسلام وحد الردة..

وأنتى ليه بقى مش راح ترضى بزوج غير مسلم. طب لماذا يرضى المسلم بزوجة مسيحية لنفسه كما رضى محمد رسول الإسلام ؟ 
طب بلاش . نعكس الأمور . ألن يكون هناك هذا الفرق الشاسع بين المسلم والمسيحية. 

إلهنا ياعزيزتى لا يفرق بين الرجل والمرأه . فهم الأثنين سواء عنده . ما يعطيه من الحقوق للرجل يعطية للمرأه . وما يُحرمه على الرجل يحرمة أيضا على المرأه .. فالمساواه عدل . وعدم تمييز الله بين مخلوقاته محبه .. والله ألهنا عــادل وأسمه الله المحبة..

تحياتى لكى أختى وتمنياتى لكى بنظرة أشمل وأوسع للأمور فى حياتك. :give_rose


----------



## nabil (26 يناير 2006)

*ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كلة وخسر نفسة *


----------



## kittyy (26 يناير 2006)

*أية رائعة..*



			
				nabil قال:
			
		

> *ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كلة وخسر نفسة *


 
عزيزى نبيل .. شكرا لمرورك وتحياتى لك ..  :08: 

فعلا هذه الأية لو ننظر إليها كلنا لعرفنا أن كل لذة فى الحياة ليس لها طعم بدون المسيح يسوع.. وكل متعة وحلاوة الدنيا تجدها فى العشرة معه وفى حضنه هو فقط..  :new5: 

سلام رب المجد يكون مع الجميع - أمين  :new5:


----------



## Coptic Lady (27 يناير 2006)

*صدقتم ان كيتى حتحط مواضيع اجتماعيه خطيرة

انا موافقه مع كل الاراء السابقه لان كل عنصر فى حد ذاته بيكون سبب فى البلاوى اللى بتحصل


وربنا يحافظ على بناتنا من الذاب الخاطفه*


----------



## kittyy (27 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى ياحبيبة قلبى..*



			
				حور محب قال:
			
		

> *صدقتم ان كيتى حتحط مواضيع اجتماعيه خطيرة*
> 
> *انا موافقه مع كل الاراء السابقه لان كل عنصر فى حد ذاته بيكون سبب فى البلاوى اللى بتحصل*
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى ياحـــور ياحبيبة قلبى .:smil11: .  ربنا يبارك حياتك ويديم المحبة يارب .. :yaka:


----------



## Coptic Man (28 يناير 2006)

*الموضوع ده من اخطر المواضيع المعاصرة 

واكيد الاخوة الاحباء الجولد يوزر في كوبتس ومعانا هنا عارفين المشكلة اللي كانت معايا ولسه بحل فيها وعقدتني من الدنيا 

تم تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته البالغة للفتيات 

شكرا ليكي يا كيتي الرب يباركك*


----------



## drpepo (15 فبراير 2006)

أخوتى كنت بتحاور مع احد الاشخاص وقالى اتحداك  تجييب آية واحدة من الكتاب المقدس تمنع زواج المسيحية  من الغير مسيحى 
فاخذت ابحث الى ان ارشدنى الرب يسوع وانا اقرا في احد المواضيع على هذه الآية واعتقد انها كفيلة بالرد 

في رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول الثانية الى اهل كورونثوس 
الاصحاح السادس 
العدد 14 يقول

<FONT style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f5f5ff"> لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين لانه اية خلطة للبر و الاثم و اية شركة للنور مع الظلمة


----------



## drpepo (15 فبراير 2006)

و اي اتفاق للمسيح مع بليعال و اي نصيب للمؤمن مع غير المؤمن 
ارجو ان تكون مشاركتى عائدة بالفائدة عليكم


----------



## Coptic Man (16 فبراير 2006)

*مشاركة مباركة من اخ مبارك

شكرا يا دكتور بيبو*


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 مارس 2006)

الحقيقة انا بحيكي جدا على موضوعك دةعلشان انتي فعلا كلامك ممتاز 
ومش عارف اول حاجة لانك قولتي كل حاجة في الموضوع شكرا ليكي جداا


----------



## Yes_Or_No (4 أبريل 2006)

vg ya kiteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## the_last_one (14 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليكى على الموضوع 
ويا ريت كل بنت تاخد بالها من ان احنا حملان وسط ذئاب
وربنا يستر على كل اخواتنا البنات


----------



## عضو فعال بالمجتمع (22 أبريل 2006)

*استغفر الله *
*استغفر الله *
*استغفر الله  *
*استغفر الله العلي العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم *
*ماهذا الافتراء اكل هذا كره للمسلمين *
*ان الاسلام هو دين الحق وهو الدين الباقي الى قيام الساعه*
*قال تعالى *
*(وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يا بني إسرائيل إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة ومبشرا برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد فلما جاءهم بالبينات قالوا هذا سحر مبين)*
* {6} سورة الصف*
*فهذا دليل على ان الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو اخر الانبياء والمرسلين *
*نعود الى موضوعنا *
*والبنات اللى انخطفو  و و و و و *
*ما اصبحو مسلمين الا بإرادتهم -انت ايش حارق رزك - و يوم تقول ان لماذا الرجل يتزوج مسيحيه والمرأه ماتتزوج مسيحي*
*الرجل اذا تزوج مسيحيه فإنه يمكن انا يستطيع انه يقنعها ان تصبح مسلمه اما المراه  فهي ضعيفه امام زوجها ويمكن ان يمنعها من اداء العبادات فالرجال قوامون على النساء وكل شي له حكمة عند الله و *
*الاسلام هو الدين المناسب لجميع الخلائق في كل مكان وزمان*
*انت لو تدرس الدين الاسلامي راح تعرف انه دين الحق ودين الصواب     *
*والحمد لله والشكر على نعمة الاسلام* 

   :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26: :t26:


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

عضو فعال بالمجتمع قال:
			
		

> *ان الاسلام هو دين الحق وهو الدين الباقي الى قيام الساعه*
> *قال تعالى *
> *(وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يا بني إسرائيل إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة ومبشرا برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد فلما جاءهم بالبينات قالوا هذا سحر مبين)*
> *{6} سورة الصف*
> *فهذا دليل على ان الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو اخر الانبياء والمرسلين *


 
هذا دليل على ان قرأنك ليس من عند الله, فأفتح الانجيل و ابحث ان كان يتكلم او يبشر بمحمد 
فأن وجدت اذن القرأن صحيح لكن ان لم توجد, فالقرأن غير صحيح

ابحث و جد الحقيق بنفسك

اقرأ العهد الجديد
http://www.elkalima.com/gna/index.htm

و شوف اذا كلمة محمد موجودة ام لا





> *نعود الى موضوعنا *
> *والبنات اللى انخطفو و و و و و *
> *ما اصبحو مسلمين الا بإرادتهم -انت ايش حارق رزك - و يوم تقول ان لماذا الرجل يتزوج مسيحيه والمرأه ماتتزوج مسيحي*
> *الرجل اذا تزوج مسيحيه فإنه يمكن انا يستطيع انه يقنعها ان تصبح مسلمه اما المراه فهي ضعيفه امام زوجها ويمكن ان يمنعها من اداء العبادات فالرجال قوامون على النساء وكل شي له حكمة عند الله *


 
الرجال قوامون على النساء هذه في القرأن عندك فلا تعمم يا عم

*



و 
الاسلام هو الدين المناسب لجميع الخلائق في كل مكان وزمان
انت لو تدرس الدين الاسلامي راح تعرف انه دين الحق ودين الصواب 
والحمد لله والشكر على نعمة الاسلام

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

دليل؟ مفيش زي العادة.. كلام انشائي!*


----------



## عضو فعال بالمجتمع (22 أبريل 2006)

الانجيل والتوراه والزبور كا اقول انها مو من عند الله بلا هي من عند الله ولكنها محرفه لو كانت مو محرفه كان قبلت عذرك بس اسمحلي كتابكم محرف


----------



## عضو فعال بالمجتمع (22 أبريل 2006)

انشائي في عينك انا ماعمري غلطت على احد لكن اذا احد غلط علي او على ديني لازم يوقف عند حده وقبل لاتقول اي شي فكر بس


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

عضو فعال بالمجتمع قال:
			
		

> الانجيل والتوراه والزبور كا اقول انها مو من عند الله بلا هي من عند الله ولكنها محرفه لو كانت مو محرفه كان قبلت عذرك بس اسمحلي كتابكم محرف


 

اولا هذا ليس موضوع حوار, فما دخل الانجيل و تحريفه؟

ثانيا يا ريت لو تفحمنا و تفتحلنا موضوع و تضع لنا الادلة على تحريف الكتاب المقدس بعهديه مع ذكر صحيحه و وقت التحريف و موضعه و من قام بالتحريف و لماذا و كيف


----------



## ma7aba (22 أبريل 2006)

> الانجيل والتوراه والزبور كا اقول انها مو من عند الله بلا هي من عند الله ولكنها محرفه لو كانت مو محرفه كان قبلت عذرك بس اسمحلي كتابكم محرف


شو هل الكفر كتاب من عند الله ولم يستطع ان يحمية


----------



## عضو فعال بالمجتمع (23 أبريل 2006)

تتهمني بالكفر 
انتو تسؤولون ليه علشان تستهزئون ولا علشان تبينون انا احنا خطأوانتم صح ولا فضول 
ثاني شي انا كفرتك ؟ انا مأكفر احد  يا استاذ ليه تكفرني 
ثالث شي تسالونا بايات قرانيه واذا جبنالكم دليل قلتو لنا مانعترف بقرانكم غريب حالكم


----------



## الصلاة والسلام علي محمد (23 أبريل 2006)

عضو فعال بالمجتمع قال:
			
		

> *استغفر الله *
> *استغفر الله *
> *استغفر الله *
> *استغفر الله العلي العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم *
> ...


الله يفتح عليك فعلا خير التفسير لكنه للاسف مش هيقنعهم لانهم سدوا اذانهم عن الحقائق واصبحوا في غياهب اقوالهم يهديهم الله


----------



## ?????????? (23 أبريل 2006)

*الدليل انتم اللي تجبوه*



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> هذا دليل على ان قرأنك ليس من عند الله, فأفتح الانجيل و ابحث ان كان يتكلم او يبشر بمحمد
> فأن وجدت اذن القرأن صحيح لكن ان لم توجد, فالقرأن غير صحيح
> 
> ابحث و جد الحقيق بنفسك
> ...


 
لا والله انت اللي دورلك على دليل تقنع بيه المسيحييون عندكم ان الاسلام بكل معجزاته وقوانينه وكتابه وربه ونبيه ومسلميه واحداثة التاريخية وبلاده وشعوبه وفتوحاته واراضيه 
مخفي غير موجود 
اقولك اعمل ريت كليك عليه في البروبارتيز اعمل له هيدن:yahoo:


----------



## drpepo (23 أبريل 2006)

عضو فعال بالمجتمع قال:
			
		

> الانجيل والتوراه والزبور كا اقول انها مو من عند الله بلا هي من عند الله ولكنها محرفه لو كانت مو محرفه كان قبلت عذرك بس اسمحلي كتابكم محرف


دليلك 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عضو فعال بالمجتمع (23 أبريل 2006)

يؤ اذا جبت دليل من القران قلتو ما نؤمن بقرانكم


----------



## hany (8 يونيو 2006)

*ابنتى العزيزة من قال ان الزواج فى الاسلام امان وهو اساسة جنسى*

*ويعتمد على تعدد الزوجات ولقد سئل الشيخ خالد الجندى اذا كانت الزوجة موفرة لزوجها كل شىء هل من حقة ان يتزوج بأخرى فقال نعم امال يزنى فأى امان تنشدية ابنتى الحبيبة الامان الحقيقى هو حضن المسيح والزواج الكنسى الذى يحكمة الايمان والحب والارتباط الروحى والاسرى وليس الشهوات التى تزول لاى سبب ويضيع معها كل شىء*

*ماذا يكسب الانسان لو ربح العالم وخسر نفسة*

*فما بالك منيخسر دينة واهلة لنزوة شيطان والرب معك:spor24: :t31: *




​


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 يونيو 2006)

*+*


*اشكر الاخت التى تفضلت بطرح الموضوع*


*الخقيقة يا اخوتى كما تفضل الاعضاء وذكروا ان للموضوع ابعاد اجتماعيه وثقافية ونفسية .. وليس له علاقة بالدين اطلاقاً ..... ولا اجد اى مبرر لفتاه تركت مسيحها من اجل شخص  ... مهما كان هذا الشخص ... ومهما كانت الاغراءات ... فلا يوجد نسبة وتناسب فى هذا الامر مطلقاً ... ولا توجد مقارنة ... لانه اى مقارنه بين الخالق والمخلوق !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*لذا اقول لكل فتاه .. تتعرض لمثل هذه الضغوط ... تذكرى ان المسيح له كل المجد مات من اجلك ... تذكرى ان باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل وقبض الريح ........... ولا منفعة تحت الشمس ...*
*تذكرى ايضاً ... ان كل هذا اخبرنا به الكتاب المقدس .. اذ يقول الوحى على لسان بولس الرسول .. لا يأتى المسيح ان لم يأتى الارتداد .. وهذا اكبر دليل على صدق كتابنا المقدس .. الذى تحدث عن علامات الازمنه بمنتهى الدقه .. والوضوح .. وها هى تحدث ...*
*تذكرى ... ان هناك مئات الالاف فى مختلف انحاء العالم ... يدخلون المسيحية يومياً ... حتى ان هناك قبائل كانت مجهوله وصل اليها الكتاب المقدس ... وهكذا تحقق قول السيد المسيح له المجد اكرزوا بالبشارة (( للخليقة كلها )) ....*
*تذكرى ......... ان العلم يثبت كل يوم بالادلة والراهين العلميه ان المسيحيه هى بالفعل دين سماوى ... ليس من صنع بشر ...وان كل حرف فى الكتاب المقدس .. وضع بمعنى .. ولهدف ... ويتحقق على مر العصور والازمان .....*

*تذكرى ان الاف من الهراطقه والوثنين والملحدين ... حاولوا ان يمحوا المسيحية من الوجود ولم يستطيعوا ان يخمدوا نارها ولو لثانية واحده ... النار التى هى الروح القدس  .. بل ان هناك ملحد قال انه فى خلال خمسين عاماً فقط .. سنتهى المسيحية ... وماذا كانت النتيجة ؟ .... صار بيته من اكبر المخازن للكتاب المقدس ومملوك للجمعية الدولية لنشر الكتاب المقدس فى كل انحاء المسكونه *

*تذكرى ............ ان هناك من يحبك .... ويحنوا عليك .... اكثر من اى انسان فى الكون .... تذكرى انك لن تجدى اعظم من ... الحب .... والحنان .... والطمأنينه ...... والامان ... بعيدا عن المسيح *

*اقول لكل فتاه تتعرض لهذه الضغوط وتقرأ رسالتى هذه ... اقول لها ... تذكرى ... اننا ايضاً  ... نحبك *


----------



## ابو مارينا (26 أغسطس 2006)

مادا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كلة وخسر نفسة . ان الايمان برب المجد يسوع المسيح هو الايمان الدى لابد ان يكون نابع من قلب الانسان فادا كان كدلك فلايستطيع اى انسان او حتى رئيس الشياطين ان يزعزعة... اما تلك الانسانة التى تترك المسيح تحت اى مسمى (الاسلام او المال او الحب) فهى انسانة جاهلة وتمشى وراء سراب وتخسر دنيتها واخرتها .. فادا كان المسلمون انفسهم  يؤمنون بالمسيح وانة يعمل المعجزات ويقيم الموتى  وقيامتة ايضا من الموت اهدا كلة من عمل انسان او نبى كما يدعوا  ولو كان هدا الاسلام  هدا دين اللة افليس من الاجدر ان يضيف الى المسيحية الا تتم اى معجزات على يد محمد كالتى لايقوى عليها سوى رب المجد يسوع المسيح افيقى ايتها الاخت من الغيبوبة التى انتى فيها قبل فوات الاوان فبانضمامك اليهم  فقد كسب ابليس وازاد عدد جندة .... وتدكرى يااختى توبى يانفسى مادمت فى الارض ساكنة . لان التراب فى القبر لايسبح؛ولايس فى الموتى من يدكر؛ولافى الجحيم من يشكر  فنصيحتى لك ان تتقربى من الاسرار المقدسة  وتمسكى بيد المسيح ...:yaka:


----------



## بنت العرب (7 سبتمبر 2006)

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
والله انكم مساكين


----------



## artamisss (7 سبتمبر 2006)

* ليه يا بنت العرب  مساكين ليه  بعد الشر *


----------



## بنت العرب (7 سبتمبر 2006)

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
مساكين وبس
المشكلة انه ماكانت حابة اضحك وهل الاعضاء بيضحكوا
اللهم  بارك بالاسلام والمسلمين واهدي المشركين 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ يُكَفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلاَ تَقْعُدُواْ مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذاً مِّثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعاً 
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## artamisss (7 سبتمبر 2006)

* سبحان الله  كتابك ماجبش حاجه جديده ولا افتكاسه يعنى  بولس الرسول  قال  من قبل ما  الرسول يظهر اصلا  
  المعاااااااااااشرات الرديئه  تفسد الاخلاق الجيده 

وقال   لاتكونوا  تحت نير مع غير المؤمين 

  ماشى يعنى   القران ماجبش افتكاسه  من عنده 

وبعديننن يا رييييييييييييييت  المناقشات الدينيه  تكون بعيده عن هنا   المناقشات دى ليها قسم خاااااااااص بيها 
انما الموضوع هنا مطروح للمناقشه  حول الزواج من المسلميييييييييييين  بيتهيئلى انه واضح  
فا لو حابه تتكلمى فى الاطار ده  اتفضلى على عينا وراسنا  لكن  سواء مسيحى او مسلم  يتعرض للهجوم ع لى الدين  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاء 
 والا  هاغلق الموضوع *


----------



## morris (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*الزواج من المســــــلمين..*

اية رايك في الارتباط بين الفتاة المسحية و الشاب المسلم .....


و عندما تري هذا تقول :-

لماذا  ؟
دي بنت مش محترمة .
دي عايزة تتربي  .
انا هموتها .
دي كلها عبارات تقال و اكثر من ذالك .   
انت عملت اية في الموضوع دا و الا ممكن تعمل اية و هي عملت كدة لية الحوار مفتوح لاعضاء 

                                                شكرا ..........

للعلم انا اعز الناس ليا خنتني و كانت هتبقي مسلمة بس بعد المحاولات و الصلاة ربنا وقف معايا.


----------



## ابو مارينا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

عفوا اختى لسنا مساكين .فنحن نناقش مواضيعا  بالعقل والحكمة ولسنا ممن يسبون الناس... فديننا يعلمنا دلك فنحن ننصح اخواتنا فى الايمان ان لايندفعوا  وراء ابليس ومؤامراتة الدنيئة حتى لاتهلك اختى فى المسيح لان اللة يفرح بواحد خاطى يتوب اكتر من 99 لايحتاجون الى توبة  فاتركينا يااختى لشاننا  فنحن لانحتاج الى ضلالتك  ويقول الرب يسوع انا ادافع عنكم وانتم صامتون .. فاللة يدافع عنى وجميع المسيحين ممن هم فى ضيق  منك ومن عدو الخير (الشيطان)  سامحك اللة يااختى تانية واتمنى لك الهداية................سلام ونعمة:yaka:


----------



## ميرنا_خادمه المعبد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الموضوع ده من اخطر المواضيع  اللي في حياتنا بجد شي مرعب لكل القبطيات في مصر موضوع الاختطاف ده بجد مرعب  وعلي فكره لازم قداسه البابا شنوده ياخد فيه موقف وحتي لو وصل الامر لطلب العون من الخارج وخصوصا من اقباط المهجر  وكمان لازم نبدا ونسعي من اجل اقامه دولتنا  المستقله اللي هي حتبقي نفسها اقل من حقنا بكتير  وياريت ميتتكررش موضوع ماريان وكريستين تاني لان الموضوع ده كان صدمه ليا شخصيا واي حد عاوز يكلمني يكلمني علي الميل


----------



## artamisss (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*  اهلا بيكى يا ميرنا معانا  فى المنتدى ومنورة المنتدى  وبتمنى  نشوف مشاركتاك   بس  فى نقطه  عاوزة اوضحالك هو انه ممنوع  وضع  ايملات شخصيه على العلن كده عاوزة تبعتيها ابعتيها  على الخاص  براحتك 

لكن انا  شيلت  ميلك  لانه ممنوع اولا  وثانيا لانه ممكن اى حد يستغله  اسؤ استغلال وبالذات انك بنت  ومش عاوزين مشاكل 

وياريت اشوف مشاركاتك ومكنوش تقلت عليكى *


----------



## ميرنا_خادمه المعبد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

انا اسفه كتير بجد مكنتش اعرف انا بتاسف مره تانيه
وشكرا كتير علي اهتمامنك ورعايتك انا بس لسا جديده ومش عارفه النظام ومش محترفه اووي  بتاسف مره تانيه اوكي سلام ونعمه


----------



## artamisss (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا يابنتى عادى مفيش داعى للاسف ده كله المهم انك تكونى معانا فى المشاركات علطول *


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن أضيف أضافة الكثير لا يعلمها
المسلم له الحق بالزواج من مسيحية 
ولكن المسيحى ليس له الحق فى الزواج من مسلمة لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذه الفتوى أفتاها شيوخ الأذهر وقالو
أن المسيحى لا يمكن أن يتزوج مسلمة لان الطفل يأخذ دين أبوه يعنى هيبقى مسيحى
ولكن المسيحية يمكن أن تتزوج مسلم لان الطفل يأخذ دين أبوه و يصبح مسلم
وطبعا لتأثير الرجل على المرأة لتغير دينها


----------



## bent_yaso3 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام ونعمه لكل اخواتى فى المسيح ولكل الاخوه المسلمين
بصراحه حكايه ان المشاعر بتتحكم فى الواحد واه ياقلبى واعمل ايه مانا حبيت الكلام ده مابيدخلش دماغى اصل الحب الحقيقى لو الواحد محسوش يبقى مايجيش يتكلم عن الحب والحب الحقيقى هو الحب الى كلنا شفناه وعشناه على الصليب
والمشاعر عند الانسان الطبيعى مش المفروض تتحكم فيه امال فين العقل 
وكمان مشاعرنا لازم تكون مقدسه وتتبع تعاليم الانجيل والانجيل قالنا مانكونش تحت نير واحد مع غير المؤمنين بالمسيح كمخلص
وعلى فكره مشاعرنا بتتقدس فى سر الميرون يعنى اى مشاعر غير مقدسه بتكون شهوه مش اكتر
واه منها الشهوه دى لوحبلت تلد خطيه والخطيه لو كملت تنتج موتا
وسلام ونعمه وسامحونى اصلى لما بتنرفز مابعرفش اكتب غير باللغه العاميه


----------



## artamisss (12 أكتوبر 2006)

* انا  بس احب  اضيف تعليق  على حكايه الفتاوى  بتاعت الازهر دى 
ان واحد شيخ مرة فى قناه فضائيه  اعلنها  صراااااااااحه 
قال  المسلمه  لا يحوز لها التزوج بكتابى (مسيحى)  لانه لا يؤمن بنبيها ولا برساله الاسلام ولا رسوله    ونظرا   لان القوامه للرجال على النساء فى الدين الاسلامى  فيصبح البيت مسيحى  ولا تستطيع  هى المراه  ياحرام ان تمارس طقوسها بحريه فى اسلامها 


لذلك الاسلام شرع  جواز  المسيحيه من المسلم   لان القوامه للرجل  بالاضافه انه يؤمن بنبيها  عيسى   اما هى  



تعليقى انا بقى الاخر  طب  يعنى بالعقل كده  المسلمه  مش هاتعرف تمارس طقوسها  مع المسيحى  الللى لا بيهش ولا ينش   طب ما هى المسييحيه  دى مش ست برضه  وليها دينها اللى عاوزة  تعيش بيه   يعنى مش كفايه جوازتها  مقهورة  بفكر واحد ان الرجل اقوى من الست وليه الحق فيها  فى كل شيئ كانها شيئ يمتلكه  لا  الاسلام بيفتى  ان المسيحيه هاتبقى حرة 



عامه انا حبيت بس اسرد النقط دى لانها مستفزة ومثيرة للاعصاب     وبعدين مفيش حاجه تستهال نسيب علشانها المسيح *


----------



## rosena (14 أكتوبر 2006)

الكلام الذي قولتيه عن ان البنت اللي تترك دينها بسسب رجل تفعل اي شي انا هذا الكلام قبل 6 سنين اخبرته الو ولد كان معي في الجامعة وامه كانت مسيحية لكنه لم يقتنع  ولكن انا قناعتي تقول نفس الشيء يا كيتي احسنت على هذا الموضوع وعاشت ايديك


----------



## assia (14 أكتوبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> سلام ونعمه لكل اخواتى فى المسيح ولكل الاخوه المسلمين
> بصراحه حكايه ان المشاعر بتتحكم فى الواحد واه ياقلبى واعمل ايه مانا حبيت الكلام ده مابيدخلش دماغى اصل الحب الحقيقى لو الواحد محسوش يبقى مايجيش يتكلم عن الحب والحب الحقيقى هو الحب الى كلنا شفناه وعشناه على الصليب
> والمشاعر عند الانسان الطبيعى مش المفروض تتحكم فيه امال فين العقل
> وكمان مشاعرنا لازم تكون مقدسه وتتبع تعاليم الانجيل والانجيل قالنا مانكونش تحت نير واحد مع غير المؤمنين بالمسيح كمخلص
> ...



سلام المسيح 
كلامك رائع اختي .قبل إهتدائي كنت على صلة بشاب مسلم وقررنا الزواج حين نكبر ولكني وبفضل يسوع قد وجدت الحب الحقيقي الذي غناني عن حب شاب تافه لا يقبل فتح عينيه وينكر ان الرب يسوع هو الله 
شكرا على الموضوع واتمنى من كل مسيحية ان لا يضعفها احد فإن من يحب يسوع يستطيع القيام بالمستحيل من اجله ولا تنسوا انه فدانا 
سلاب ونعمة


----------



## bent_yaso3 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

اختى الحبيبه اسيا

امييييييييييين :new8:


----------



## osa166 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

مفيش اجمل من كده يا اخ روك


----------



## tina_tina (17 أكتوبر 2006)

فعلا
الموضوع جميل جدا 
بس عندنا هما اصل المشكله لو كان الشباب يعرفوا يتعملوا مع كل البنات بطريقة واحدة مكنش حصل كده
بس بالعكس تلاقى الواحد بيهتم باللى على مذاجة وبس وده طبعا بيعمل احباط للتانين
وبعدين نرحع ونقول بناتنا فين؟
ولا ليه عملوا كده؟
ياريت نعيد حسابتنا تانى ونشوف كام واحدة ضاعت بسبب الموضوع ده
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## bent_yaso3 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> فعلا
> الموضوع جميل جدا
> بس عندنا هما اصل المشكله لو كان الشباب يعرفوا يتعملوا مع كل البنات بطريقة واحدة مكنش حصل كده
> بس بالعكس تلاقى الواحد بيهتم باللى على مذاجة وبس وده طبعا بيعمل احباط للتانين
> ...



*اختى العزيزه تينا انت عندك حق
 كتير من البنات يتم خداعهم بسبب انهم لاقوا رفضا من الجنس الاخر من المسيحيين تكون الفتاه وقتها محبطه بائسه وتعانى من مشاعر مؤلمه
وتجد امامها الكلام الحلو المعسول تجد الحنان والشعور بالأمان
انا اشفق كثيرا على هذه الفتاه فهى تختار هذا الطريق المظلم مفضله لان تكون مجرمه فى نظر الاخرين بدلا من ان تكون ضحيه لترى الندم فى اعين من ظلموها
مشاعر مؤلمه ومتضاربه تعانى منها وكما قال الكتاب عند الباب خطيه رابضه ويقول ايضا 
عدوكم اسد يجول زائر بالفعل هذا مايحدث يأتى القناص ويجتذبها لانه مراقب جيد
وبرغم اشفاقى عليها انا الومها
اين شخصيتها اين ثباتها اين ما تعلمته وربت عليه عقلها اين فكرها الناضج المسؤول
هل هى فى حاجه الى رجل الى هذا الحد؟
هل ترى فى نفسها مجرد انثى تحظى باعجاب الرجال ؟
اترضي بخساره كرامتها واهلها والاهم من ذلك خلاصها لاجل هذا السبب؟
ادعو كل فتاه تعانى من رفض الى انتظار الرب و الثقه فيه والاحساس بحبه فهو مصدر الحب الحقيقى اقول هذا لانى سمعت يوما عن مأساه فتاه  فاتها قطار الزواج ظلت محبطه ويائسه
الى ان فوجئ اهلها يوما بخطاب منها تركته وهربت مع رجل مسلم احبها عل حد قولها
وفتاه اخرى اعرفها فى نفس سنها تخدم فى 3 خدمات فى وقت واحد وتتكلم عن يسوع وفى عينيها حب لم ارى مثيل له ومرشده روحيه لاكثر من مراهقه تثبتهن جميعا فى المسيح*


----------



## آناستازيا (20 أكتوبر 2006)

أريد ان اسأل سؤال و لكن أرجوكم لا تهاجموا علي إذا أحبت المرأة واحد مسلم حب شديد و تشعر انها سوف تضيع لو ابتعدت عنه هل تقتل حبها ام تتزوجه و تحافض على دينها و هذا ليس بصعب أ عرف الكثيرات تزوجن بمسلم و لم يتغير دينهن بل اوصلنه للابناء فما رأيكم


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*


آناستازيا قال:



			أريد ان اسأل سؤال و لكن أرجوكم لا تهاجموا علي إذا أحبت المرأة واحد مسلم حب شديد و تشعر انها سوف تضيع لو ابتعدت عنه هل تقتل حبها ام تتزوجه و تحافض على دينها و هذا ليس بصعب أ عرف الكثيرات تزوجن بمسلم و لم يتغير دينهن بل اوصلنه للابناء فما رأيكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اولا اهلا بيكي يا اناستازيا*

*وطبعا الموضوع مش فيه هجوم ولا حاجة لانه مش خناقة*

*بس لازم تكوني عارفة معلومة مهمة جدا الكتاب المقدس بيقول " لاتكونوا تحت نير مع غير مؤمنين " *

*نير بمعني شركة اي زواج *

*اذا انتي تخالفين تعاليم الكتاب المقدس*

*لاتقولين لن اغير ديني وانتي تخالفي تعاليم الكتاب المقدس *

*فالافضل لكي ان تغيري دينك وتبيعي المسيح وابديتك ولا تقولي لن اغير ديني او اعرف العديد من المسلمات المتجوزين مسلمين ولم يغيروا دينهم فهم بكل بساطة اصبحوا زناة ولن يدخلوا الملكوت ولن يروه اساسا*

*كما ان البعض يفكر انه بعد الجواز يغير الزوج المسلم ويجعله يعتنق الديانة المسيحية *

*فا اقول لكم ان الشيطان يخدعكم ويصور لكم اكثر من ذلك *

*ولن يخسر احد مثلكم واعلموا انكم بفعلتكم هذه تبيعون المسيح با ابخس ثمن تستيهنوا بالثمن الذي دفع فيكم وبدمه المقدس وبحبه لكم ايضا*

*ولا تنتظروا رحمة فا السيد المسيح في المجئ التاني سياتي كملك عادل ليدين كل واحد كحسب اعماله *

*من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع *


----------



## artamisss (20 أكتوبر 2006)

* غير كده يا كوبيتك  ليه هو مايغيرش دينه ويتجوزها  اذا كان بيحبها  نص ما تحبه  كده  اشمعنى  هى اللى تضحى بدينها  لو  مش دلوقتى  يبقى مستقبلا  
وبعدين  فيييييييين المسيح اللى يبارك شركه الزواج المقدس بينهم  ماهم الاتنين مش متعادلين     وبيتهيئلى ان البيت اللى مفيهوش مسيح شريك فى تاأسيس الشركه  يبقى شركه بايظه 


 وسيبك من كلام  الحب وبخاف عليكى وهاموت من غيرك  والكلام ده  انا اعرف ان الانسان يموت من الجوع يموت من العطش  لكن مش هايخسر حياته  علشان حب ضايع 
اصل ربنا  موجود وبيخاف علينا اكتر ما بنخاف احنا على نفسنا   ده الكتاب بيقولك لو نسيت الام رضيعها  انا لا انساكم    
يبقى مش هاينساكى  وهايجبلك الحب الحقيقى فعلا من واحد منا لحظيرة  خروف زيك صغير  على قدك ويقدرك ويعرف ان الراعى هو المسيح  ويشيلك جوة عنيه   بس صلى انتى وربنا يسمعلك*


----------



## Amro (21 أكتوبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههه
بردو مش هتقدري تأثري
وبعدين ماسألتيش ليه البنات المسيحيات بيحبوا المسلمين ليه؟؟

اختطاف مين
هو كل واحده تختفي تقولوا اختطاف وبعد كدا البنت تطلع بتحب واحد مسلم واتجوزت ودخلت الاسلام
وبعدين منين بتقولوا اختطاف ومنين بتقولوا البنت المسيحيه بتقع في حب مسلم
ايه الكلام المتناقض ده


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أكتوبر 2006)

Amro قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> بردو مش هتقدري تأثري
> وبعدين ماسألتيش ليه البنات المسيحيات بيحبوا المسلمين ليه؟؟
> 
> ...


 
*انتا مفيش مشاركة تقدر تشارك فيها من غير ضحك*

*عماتا ده بيحدد نوع شخصيتك كويس*

*والضحك من غير سبب ..........*

*لو حضرتك فهمت الكلام اللي مكتوب كنت عرفت *

*اني فيه حالات بتخطف وحالات عادية بتذهب بارداتها لمجرد انها حبت شاب مسلم *

*وعلي فكرة بتحصل في الطرفين يعني فيه بنات مسلمة بتحب ولاد مسيحين وتغير ديانتهم علشانهم *

*بس الفرق اننا مش بنهلل ولا بنفرح بيهم بالعكس احنا نحزن انها غيرت دينها علشان شاب مش علشان السيد المسيح له المجد *

*اتمني تكون فهمتني *


----------



## artamisss (21 أكتوبر 2006)

* من الواضح يا كوبتيك انه من النوع الى  بيضرب ويجرى  يقول اى كلمتين  ويجرى  وخلاص هههه

 وبعدين على فكرة  يعنى انا عاوزة اقوله حاجه الكابتن دة  اللى فاكر يعنى ان شباب المسلمين ياما  هنا ياماهناك  احب اقولك حاجه  كل الموضوع هو اتقان فن الخداع والكلام المعسول 
صحيح  فى  فمهم مكر وغش   ودايما الذئاب الخاطفه  تبحث عن فريستها فى الخراف الصغيرة 


بس لو انت فاكر يعنى انهم بيرحوا علشان  الافتتتان الفظيع  ولا وسامه شباب لبنان يعنى  لا حضرتك غلطان  كل مافى الموضوع خلل نفسى  عند الطرفين 

واللى تسيب دينها النهارده علشان واحد ياعالم بكرة تسيب  جوزها علشان واحد تانى  عادى 
هههههههههههههههه
معلش بضحك من نفسى  مش انت لوحدك يعنى *


----------



## artamisss (23 أكتوبر 2006)

ماجنيتو قال:


> انا عاوز اقول لحضرتك حاجة واحدة بس الحمد للة انك مسيحية تاني حاجة في حاجة اسمها عقل اللة اعطاهولنا وحين اقول اللة اقصد رب السموات والارض رب محمد علية السلام ورب عيسي نبي اللة ورسولة وليس ربكم الي دقوة علي الصليب عادي بقي اندق اندق بس هوا مادفعش عن نافسة خالص اصل انا سمعت انه كان بيتحايل عليهم علشان يسيبوة المهم خليكم مصدقين ان الرب اندق واتلب علي الصليب علشان يفدي الناس كلهم ويمحو خطاياهم حتي الاطفال الي اتولدو من غير خطايا المهم خاليني اوضح لحضرتك حاجة احنا عندنا اية في القران الكريم بتقول لا اكراة في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي معناها ان احنا مابنجبرشي 100 الف مسيحي كل سنة يدخلو الاسلام اما موضوع البنات الي بيتخطفو دول انا عاندي الفديو بتاعهم وهم بيقولو انهم مسلمين وشهدون بشهادة الاسلام وفرحانين بكدة لكن انتو عاوزين تحطوهم في الا ديرة واظن وفاء قسطنطين  احد هذة الامثلة المهم انا بدعوكي لا لا سلام وتذكري هذة الدعوة لانك حتندمي عليها اوي وما تفتكريش ان دة تهديد لان لما واحد مسلم يدعو شخص نصراني كافر يبقي بيحبو اوي وبراحتك في الاول ولا خر  واشهد ان لا الة الا اللة وان محمد رسول اللة وكل عام والا مة الاسلامية بخير



  ومين بقى ادى ساعتك المعلومات المغلوووووووووطه ان السيد المسيح له المجد  كان بيتحايل علشان ييسبوة   وانت هاتألف   لو سعتك مطلع زى مانت مورينى كده كنت عرفت ان ده كلام لا اساس له من الصحه 
وان الواقع  واللىهانفضل نعيد ونزيد فيه  انالسيد امسيح  اتصلب  وكان بيصلى لاجل اللى صلبوة  وقال اغفر لهم  لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون ؟
والكتاب بيقول  كشاه  سيق الى الذبح وكنعجه صامته امام الذى يجزة  هكذا لم يفتح فاه .....
 مابيتهيئلش اننا سمعنا  فى يوم كده عن رسول الاسلام  ماااااااعلينا مش موضوعنا لانه لامجال للمقارنه:dntknw: 
 ال1000 الف مسيحى اللىسعاتك فرحان بيهم دول معظهم من خارج مصر  ولو من داخلها يبقوا بنات  ولان نقطه الضعف عن اى بنت فى الشرق الاوسط  هى شرفها  وقلبها  هما دول اللى بيتمسكو منها  مش لان الدين ضعيف  ها  الدين مش باللى بيدخلوة كل سنه  الدين بالناس اللى  عايشااااه فعلا ...........
وومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع 

ثالثا انا  عمرى ماهندم انى مسيحيه  بالعكس ممكن   انت تسبقنى لحد الجنه بقنبله انتحاريه تعرف  مين اللى هايبكى فعلا .........

رابعا  وفاء قسطنطين  مش هاقدر اقول  اكتر من  الضعف والخلل النفسى زى ماقلت قبل كده
 هما وراء الكوارث  وبعدين ياخى  يعنى ماسعتك بتقول حتى  ان   لالالالالالالااكررررررراه فى الدين 
 امال دفع الجزيه  كان ايه لعبه تسالى  وحروب الرده كانت ايه  طيش شباب  واقامه الحد على اللذين تركو  الدين من بعد ما رسول مات   لعبه شطرنج 

 ادام عاوزنى  افكر  ماتفكر انت كمان  كل واحد يدعبس فى تاريخه يامان :smil12: 
 وانا تاريخ كنيستى  بصراحه  لا اخجل منه  لانه كله شهداء وقديسين بذلوا نفسهم حتى الموت علشان المسيح اللى  حضرتك بتستهين بيه


----------



## artamisss (23 أكتوبر 2006)

mery قال:


> ماجنيتو
> 
> بتفق معاك بالكلام ده
> وصراحه خذي صاحب دين  وملتزم اقلك ليه
> ...



 ماله طلاق الكتاب المقدس يا اخت ميرى  ياريت توضحى كلامك  بس عامه    احسن من جواز المتعه  وجواز المسيار  وجواز العرفى  وووووووووووو  اللى بياكلو حق الست ماعلينا  بس انا هاقولك حاجه تنفعك للزمن لان شكلك لسه صغيرة على الحب اصلا :smil12: 
 المهم  السيد المسيح له المجد لما سالوة اليهود عن  الجواز  قالولوة  ايحق للرجل ان يعطى كتاب طلاق لزوجته لاى سبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قالهم  لا طلاق الا لعله الزنا  لان ماجمعه الله لايفرقه انسان  فامنذ البدء خلق ادم لـحواء  لذلك  يترك الرجل  اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته  ويكونان الاثنين واحد اذ ليسا بعد اثنين 

اذن لماذا الله اعطى كتاب طلاق لموسى   رد عليهم وقال  لانكم شعب غليظ الرقبه ولاجل قساوة قلوبكم   لكن منذ البدء كان اثنين ادم وحواء 

 شوفى بقى كلام القران بيقول ايه    مثنى  وثلا ورباع وما ملكت ايمانكم  وان خفتم الا تعدلوا فاواحده   طب بالذمه  مين هايقول على نفسه انه عادل والعدل  لله وحده  بس ماعلينا 
  ربنا ينور عيونكو وعقولكم   مش هاقول اكتر منكده :yaka:


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه 


الاخ العزيز ... ماجنيتو 

عذراً ... ولكنك لا تستحق الرد على مشاركتك هذه 


الاخ الحبيب *مشرف القسم* ... 

ارجوا ان تحذف مشاركة العضو (( الكريم )) ماجنيتو ... لانها تحوى سباب .. وخارج الموضوع 

تحياتى


----------



## artamisss (23 أكتوبر 2006)

* هو فى الواقع  شكرا لروك وميرنا  لانهم شالو النص لانى لم اكن املك الوقت الكافى الحقيقه  علشان ارد و اشيل واعمل اقتباس والكلام ده  كله   بس انا وجدت الحقيقه انها فرصه  يبقى عرضه  للمارين على المنتدى علشان يشوفوا اخلاقه مش اكتر 
وانا وضحتهااااااااااله  قلت له    الدين  مش باللالوف اللى بيدخلوة كل سنه  انما  بالناس اللى فعلا عايشينه  وبيتهيئلى انه عقل زى كل البشر  ولمفروض انه بيفهم   فا نا رديت عليه علشان مايتحججش  ويقول شيلتو وعملتو  وماردتوش   وتبقى حجه الببيلد  مسح التخته 


انا سيبتها علشان يبقى عبرة مش اكتر   *


----------



## tina_tina (23 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * هو فى الواقع شكرا لروك وميرنا لانهم شالو النص لانى لم اكن املك الوقت الكافى الحقيقه علشان ارد و اشيل واعمل اقتباس والكلام ده كله بس انا وجدت الحقيقه انها فرصه يبقى عرضه للمارين على المنتدى علشان يشوفوا اخلاقه مش اكتر *
> *وانا وضحتهااااااااااله قلت له الدين مش باللالوف اللى بيدخلوة كل سنه انما بالناس اللى فعلا عايشينه وبيتهيئلى انه عقل زى كل البشر ولمفروض انه بيفهم فا نا رديت عليه علشان مايتحججش ويقول شيلتو وعملتو وماردتوش وتبقى حجه الببيلد مسح التخته *
> 
> 
> *انا سيبتها علشان يبقى عبرة مش اكتر *


 
ربنا يباركك ويحميكى:yaka:​


----------



## amro11 (23 أكتوبر 2006)

طبعا كلام الحق بيتحذف
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اي واحده تسلم النار تولع فيكم وتبدوا تألفوا قصص بحجة خطف البنات
وبعدين صحيح هو عندكم الطلاق لازم يبقى بعلة الزنا؟؟
يعني لو واحده مش طايقه جوزها لازم تزني عشان تطلق؟؟  :t33: :t33:  :yahoo:


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

أشكر أخى الحبيب الغالى ماى روك .. واختى العزيزه ميرنا


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أكتوبر 2006)

amro11 قال:


> طبعا كلام الحق بيتحذف
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اي واحده تسلم النار تولع فيكم وتبدوا تألفوا قصص بحجة خطف البنات
> وبعدين صحيح هو عندكم الطلاق لازم يبقى بعلة الزنا؟؟
> يعني لو واحده مش طايقه جوزها لازم تزني عشان تطلق؟؟ :t33: :t33: :yahoo:


 
*+*

بالنسبة لكلامك الاول فهو بالتأكيد لانها ابتعدت عن الحق .. بالتالى نحزن لذلك .. فصدقنى أخى الحبيب .. ما أكثر الامور الواضحة جداً جداً فى الاسلام والتى لا يمكن اطلاقاً ان تكون من الله .. ومن هذه الامور البسيطة هو اسلوبكم ذلك الذى تتحلوا به جميعاً بلا اسثناء ... ذلك الاسلوب الذى يستخدم فى الحروب ويعتمد أعتماد كلى على استفزاز الخصم ... وهذا أسلوب الضعيف الذى لا يمتلك اى حجة قوية فى ايمانه حتى يستطيع الرد بها ... فدينك قال لك ان تصف الناس بالكفر .. وتحلل لك كل ما يخصهم وما يمتلكونه لمجرد انهم لا يدينون بالاسلام ..



لن اتناقش معك الان ... وبخصوص باقى الاسئلة فأن اردت ... أفتح موضوع خاص بينى وبينك ... وانا تحت أمرك فى اية اسئله ... قسم حوار الاديان 


تحياتى ..

وربنا يهديك


----------



## artamisss (23 أكتوبر 2006)

amro11 قال:


> طبعا كلام الحق بيتحذف
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اي واحده تسلم النار تولع فيكم وتبدوا تألفوا قصص بحجة خطف البنات
> وبعدين صحيح هو عندكم الطلاق لازم يبقى بعلة الزنا؟؟
> يعني لو واحده مش طايقه جوزها لازم تزني عشان تطلق؟؟  :t33: :t33:  :yahoo:



 حاجه من 2  باما  اعمى   ياعمى  مالكش حل تالت 
 ومين قالك ان النار بتولع فينا  النار بتحرق قلب المسيح  قبل قلوبنا   
بس انا زى ماقلت للكابتن اللى سبقك   روح فجر نفسك بحزام ناسف  واسبقنا على الجنه 
شوف هناك هاتلاقى  حور العين واللبن   وابقى قولنا  هههههههه  او ياما هاتروح مكان تانى   حيث البكاااااااااااء وصرير  الاسنان 
وخلى بالك الى بيحرق قلب المسيح  المسيح مابيبسوش بس ماعلينا مش موضوعنا الحقيقه 

ونظرا  لان الموضوع خرج عن اطارة وان اللى بيدخلوة امثالك  بيخبطوا فى الحلل  يبقى قلته احسن 


واللى مش طايقه جوزها  يبقى ربنا يفكهم  بمعرفته  والبيت اللى مفيهوش المسيح شيييييييئ طبيعى تتوقع له الفشل الذرييييييييييع  ان اجلا او عاجلا 
  وبعدين فى حالات معينه للطلاق  لكن الاساسى  هو الزنا  علشان فى طرف تالت بيكسر الرابطه بين الزوجين اللى وحدهم ربنا بيها  فهمت يا عم الحج  ولا  لاء 
شكلك شم فاهم ماعلينا :a82:  اعمل زى ده 

واللى تبيع دينها علشان واحد  بكرة  تبيع جوزها علشان اى حااااااااجه هههههههه


----------

